

SpaceX to Test Reusable Booster Technology During Launch of Weather Sat - jonmrodriguez
http://www.spacenews.com/article/launch-report/36960spacex-to-test-reusable-booster-technology-during-launch-of-canadian

======
senthilnayagam
looking forward for spacex/elon musk to post the video after the launch

